# RV breakdown/recovery UK/Europe - good deal!



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi All, 

I've looked around at all the usual providers, and their restrictions when it comes to RV's and Europe (eg. RAC Arival limiting you to 1 call out it seems from other threads!) and have found the following whilst searching for insurance.



Whitlesey Insurance (who I have now taken my RV insurance with, they advertise in ARVM) offer an RV specifically designed UK & Europe breakdown, recovery and homestart package - (limited to 6 call outs!) for just £84, going up to £87 in November! And no - you don't have to have their vehicle insurance - they do this as a stand alone package. Its underwritten by the RAC but they have it specially designed for RV's! No weight and length rstrictions - and yes that includes recovery from Europe!



I dealt with Michael at their office on 01733 208117 and told him it seemed pretty amazing, and that I'd let others know!

....so there you go!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

we went with ADAC as they will cover both of us as drivers for any vehicle so it covers our family fleet including repatriation of our MH with no size restrictions and no limit to the number of call outs

The only downsides are that all documentation is in German (Mrs Commuter is from Stuttgart so no problem to us) and we have to ring Germany for a call out but they have a geographical number and sub the work to the AA in the UK and all operators speak good English


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We spoke to ADAC at Dusseldorf and got the impression that their recovery was limited to 3.25m height. Is this the case?
The Whitlesey cover sound very interesting - thanks for passing it on.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

taz apologies Mrs C tells me they do limit the height to 3.25 but we are 3.15 so are ok


----------

